# [SOLVED] overclocking performance



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

Does a 50% cpu overclock mean 50% better cpu performance? or are there diminishing returns?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: overclocking performance*

First, a 50% OC is a very remote possibility and certainly not possible for the normal user.
And no, the percentage of OC does not mean that percentage of performance increase.
OC'ing newer CPU's is basically pointless and voids warranties.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclocking performance*

Agree with Tyree, I overclock all the time because I always have. Unless you are a very advanced overclocker and have very good cooling there is no way you will get a stable 50% overclock. 30ish % is achievable but anything after that needs skill and great cooling.

I have an i2500k which is 3.3GHz as standard and I have it at 4.5GHz although I was running at a time at 4.7GHz.

Overclocking helps games runa bit quicker but those games reeally dont need a 4.5GHz cpu running them.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: overclocking performance*

IF clock rate were the only factor in CPU performance then a 50% overclock would improve performance by 50%. But it isn't. There are multiple other factors that are often more important. And for many applications CPU performance isn't the most important factor. The CPU may spend much time waiting for memory, disk access, external devices, etc. All computers wait at the same speed.

Overclocking means operating some component outside the parameters established by the manufacturer. Those parameters were established for a reason. When you violate them you must accept the possibility that there may be undesired consequences.


----------

